# Cool pet feeding station



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I found this on-line today! I love it! One of the photos showed the drawer closed up and the food bin shut with clear jars on top filled with dog treats! So cute - thinking we might need this at the office for Cooper!http://


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think Secret or was it Tilly that got into the food needs one of these LOL


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

awesome idea, love it. thank you for sharing


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I like this one too fro eBay


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've seen these and I'd love to get one...that has five or six feeding stations... I like the small one but mine would clay it to death trying to get at the drawer...
I have to keep a large plastic bin in the other room and door shut, or they will chew it to get at the food. Chew marks on the lid for evidence...
They'd probably claw or chew the tall wood bin in first piccie too.
I do love the "furniture" look to it though,but I'd need a padlock on it with my crew!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My main concern is that the food bin is probably not airtight the way a plastic food tub/bin would be. Would the dog food get stale? Would it attract rodents? I love the idea though and the pics were so cute with the display of various doggie treats in the "candy" jars and the leashes hung on the pegs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I too would worry about freshness. It also looks like the bowls are a bit higher off the ground for our little ones. But it is cute!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I've seen these too and think they are so nice looking. But I'm afraid our Lab would be able to get into it. If you get one and find out how strong it is and air right, please let me know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I think Secret or was it Tilly that got into the food needs one of these LOL


lol yeah under lock and key!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> My main concern is that the food bin is probably not airtight the way a plastic food tub/bin would be. Would the dog food get stale? Would it attract rodents? I love the idea though and the pics were so cute with the display of various doggie treats in the "candy" jars and the leashes hung on the pegs.


Yes, that is what I was thinking too.


----------

